# OK...How much IS too much?



## MiCHiE (Jan 27, 2008)

This is something that has bugged me for a while and really has me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Especially lately, with Kim Kardashian everywhere, it never fails that someone on a forum/messageboard/blog will say something like, _"She's really pretty, but she wears absolutely too much makeup...._. My first impression is, _"This is obviously a person who wears no makeup."_ She's not wearing much more than powder, lipstick/gloss, shadow, blush, lashes....which is what I wear almost everyday. I know that there are women (mainly WoC) who still think WoC should never wear red lipstick and blush is "over the top". Quite frankly, it makes me wonder what other women say about me. 

I think we're all in the know about MU and ofcourse, we all love it. It seems only appropriate that I ask ladies and gents who have some idea (and whose opinions are trusted and valued)...._How much makeup is too much to wear?_ and what it your opinion of why people scream, _"TOO MUCH!"_ all the time?


----------



## Vlada (Jan 27, 2008)

When the make-up wears you -  that's when it's too much :]


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 27, 2008)

^^^^ ahahah greatest answer ever.

i do know what you mean though. when i do my makeup i wear full foundation, concealer, lid and crease and outer v shadows with base, mascara, filled in brows, lipstick and gloss, and blush. meanwhile, my friends will only do a light shadow, gloss and mascara.

when i get glammed up to go somewhere special, the only difference from normal makeup would bie more detail to contouring and maybe false eyelashes..... but the color choices i would wear would be maybe more frosty or glittery 

i think the question shouldnt be "am i wearing too much makeup" but rather "does it look like i am wearing too much makeup".... because i dont think its the type of products you wear but how you wear them. like you shouldnt look all masque-y and cakey with your foundation or like a clown with your blush.


----------



## lara (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vlada* 

 
_When the make-up wears you -  that's when it's too much :]_

 
This is a fantastic motto; I tell it to my customers every day. That and 'it's a make-up brush, not a magic wand' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think with Kim Kardashian it's not that she wears too much make-up rather that she wear her make-up so obviously. Everything is very hard and sharp and, well, _dense_. I always think that she looks like she's come from a glamour photography session where they trowel on the black eyeliner and keep all the edges sharp, rather than her taking that same depth of eyeliner and smoothing off the edges, blending out her bronzer a bit more, softening down the lipliner, etc etc. It's not the amount that counts, it's the way it's applied.

To be honest I don't really look at her and go, 'eh, make-up'; I look at her and think she needs to develop a marketable asset beyond wearing apple-bottomed skintight dresses.


----------



## corngrl2 (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vlada* 

 
_When the make-up wears you -  that's when it's too much :]_

 

This quote pretty much sums it up.  If you see the makeup before you see the person's face..it is just too much.


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *corngrl2* 

 
_This quote pretty much sums it up. If you see the makeup before you see the person's face..it is just too much._

 
My sentiments exactly

There are ppl out there who think that any makeup is too much....so there are varying degrees of opinion on this. But I think anything that wears you rather than you wearing it, is over the top


----------



## eyelinerlover (Jan 27, 2008)

I think it depends on the individual to be honest.

Im rather heavy on the old bit eye makeup. I like to wear black,turquose,blue,silver, whatever i feel that day colour of shadow. Plus liquid eyeliner everyday with flicks etc,some times glitter liner etc etc.

But it just suits my face so much and its all well blended and not drag queen in a bad way,more a good way!

But face wise i use use studio tech,and some dolly mix blusher so my face is natural. Im lucky i have good skin so that always looks okay.

I dont wear lipstick or gloss,as i have full lips and like to keep it natural with vasaline.

I suppose for me heavy makeup would be heavy base and or blusher and lipstick,badly applied as well.

Depends as well on your style and obviously the views of the person seeing you with the makeup. To some of my peers more than a slick of cold cream is too much make up!


----------



## smilebacklovely (Jan 27, 2008)

I think someone is wearing too much makeup when you look at them and the only thing you see is their makeup.
I think most people though don't understand that makeup can be art, and that it doesn't mean we're trying to hide something or that we're not happy with the way we look. There are some people that will just never understand haha.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 27, 2008)

Take the makeup off Kim and nobody would give her a second glance..the makeup definately wears HER.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 27, 2008)

There's this very fine line where makeup crosses from being something that accentuates a person's eyes, bone structure, and skin...to something that over powers all sense of naturality in a person's look. 
A metric ton of makeup can look good provided it's done appropriately and blended out, but once the makeup is being put on just for the sake of having makeup on, it's not pretty anymore, IMO.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilebacklovely* 

 
_I think someone is wearing too much makeup when you look at them and the only thing you see is their makeup.
..._

 





 I was thinking the exact same thing.  I usually do a full eye, foundation, concealer, contouring, blush, highlight, and my chapstick (can't break that habit for lipgloss!), and I know people think I probably wear too much, but it is probably because they just wear concealer, eyeliner, mascara, and gloss, so in comparison, it _is_ a lot.  But it comes down to when you see a person, which do you see first; their makeup or them?


----------



## Daphne69 (Jan 27, 2008)

who the %&@$ is Kim Kardashian?


----------



## aziajs (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't think Kim wears too much makeup but I do agree that it's the way she wears it.  I'll be honest and say that I can't be too objective where she is concerned because I think she is _so_ cold and I actually like her makeup most of the time.  Here is a pic that I happen to love and I think her makeup perfectly accents her face without being overdone.






Aside from Kim, I think alot of people who don't wear makeup have a skewed view of what "too much" really is.  I have a friend who constantly says she doesn't like wearing makeup because she "doesn't want all that makeup caked on her face".  I have tried to tell her that she doesn't have to have makeup caked on her face.  It's a matter of what you use and how you apply it but she doesn't get it.

I think that people wear too much makeup when you can't get past looking at the makeup to see the paerson behind it.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 27, 2008)

I think her makeup is fine-I would like to see her use softer eyeliner-maybe a deep brown-she looks way older than she claims to be. She does dress like a prostitute much of the time.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Take the makeup off Kim and nobody would give her a second glance..the makeup definately wears HER._

 
That would probably be true for many of us. While studies have shown that men prefer less, I don't think any man would pass on her because of a smokey eye in the daytime.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with those who said it isn't how much but more how much it _looks_ like you're wearing, I like Kim K's make up (the smokey eye and nude lip look) but it often looks heavy, whoever said dense hit the nail on the head.


----------



## mariecinder (Jan 28, 2008)

Sometimes I think I wear too much make up. Mostly because at my office of mostly women I definitely wear the most make up. And I've never been to work with less than foundation, concealor, shadow, liner, and mascara. But to me its just a part of who I am. I love my make up and I think I wear it well because mostly people are complimenting my eyes.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 28, 2008)

Too much makeup, IMHO, is when it looks like you threw everything on from your makeup kit and you emphasized EVERYTHING, with no 'balance' anywhere.  By 'balance' (and this is more of an issue for daytime looks) lighter lips with heavier eyes and vice versa, having a light hand with contour powders, and even being careful not to make eyebrows too dramatic if they aren't that way naturally.  With foundation, some women need to wear a bit more because they might have scars, discoloration, etc..  But if it is the wrong shade...then it looks bad!

Personally, I am a makeup whore.  I love makeup.  I even wear it to the gym, and I don't have shame!  I am just careful with my blending, and use neutral colors on weekdays and make sure that I practice 'balance'.  Weekends and evenings I love to add more color.  Some people may think I wear 'too much', but one person's 'overload' is another's 'minimal'.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_That would probably be true for many of us. While studies have shown that men prefer less, I don't think any man would pass on her because of a smokey eye in the daytime._

 
I LOVE this quote Michie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It really sums it up.  See, men THINK that they prefer less, but if you look at women they think are 'hot', most are made up or have been Photoshopped to death on the internet.  IMHO there are a very few women who can pass as stunning 'au naturale'.  Most of my friends wear something, but even the professed 'makeup phobes' that I know come to me at the end of the day and simply ask what I am wearing or how my skin looks flawless...I tell them "It's all MAC hon!" and I start their addiction with my praise of a 'lil Studio Fix and Spice lipliner...


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, it's so funny....I think it is just a personal preference and not a general rule. I've seen FOTDs with a list of products used and it does not _look_ like a lot or overdone. Although it does sound like even some of us are wearing too much by what I'm reading here. The first people to pop into my head as far as too much are some of the clients whose nails I've done (ex.: the harsh line of black almost completely around the eye, clumped mascara), MiMi from _The Drew Carey Show_, Tammy Faye (RIP), and Christina Aguilera (the Hulk Hogan Bronzer, gobs of blush, and ever-present red lips). All and all, I guess I'm not bothered by the standard "too much", but bad is bad---whether it's just a little or a lot.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 29, 2008)

I think most ppl I hang with probably think that I wear too much makeup because I do not leave my house without foundation.  Most ppl around me do not wear makeup at all. I do not always wear e/s or I will wear a bronzer/Stereo Rose MSF as a blush combo.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 29, 2008)

Makeup should not mask your face, but accentuate your features. 

When you pile on powder or foundation to the point that you cannot identify the original skintone, I think its too much. 

When you apply coats of mascara and your lashes get spidery and fiber-y, its too much. 

When you make fine lines more obvious from all the powder/shadow/blush, its too much.

If you wear makeup to disguise everything, its too much!

I also think that when people wear makeup in the 'wrong' way - and I know there is no 'right' and 'wrong' way per se... it can look wrong too. Eg. a dark lipliner and light lips - I still see that SO MUCH!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Too much makeup, IMHO, is when it looks like you threw everything on from your makeup kit and you emphasized EVERYTHING, with no 'balance' anywhere. By 'balance' (and this is more of an issue for daytime looks) lighter lips with heavier eyes and vice versa, having a light hand with contour powders, and even being careful not to make eyebrows too dramatic if they aren't that way naturally. With foundation, some women need to wear a bit more because they might have scars, discoloration, etc.. But if it is the wrong shade...then it looks bad!

Personally, I am a makeup whore. I love makeup. I even wear it to the gym, and I don't have shame! I am just careful with my blending, and use neutral colors on weekdays and make sure that I practice 'balance'. Weekends and evenings I love to add more color. Some people may think I wear 'too much', but one person's 'overload' is another's 'minimal'._

 
I couldn't agree with you more! I wear it to the gym too lol. I thought I was the only one. But I try to wear very, very minimal makeup when I do. And for sure the thing about guys thinking they don't like makeup is sooo true.


----------



## liv (Feb 1, 2008)

Execution is everything.  I think most of the 'rules' of makeup can be broken if you have a good grasp of what textures/tones/opacities look best on you.  That said, I think "too much makeup!" when I can see streaks of foundation, bronzer so thick it's orange, hastily circled eyes with a thick smudgey flakey eyeliner, streaks of blush, goopy lips, etc.


----------



## fashionette (Feb 1, 2008)

I think she's kinda tacky.


----------



## user79 (Feb 1, 2008)

I think as long as it enhances and accentuates your best features, and the make-up is well applied, it's not too much. But then again, sometimes people say I wear too much make-up but I don't care, I like how it looks on me so I just say, screw em!


----------



## n_c (Feb 1, 2008)

When I read the title for this thread it reminded me of an incident with the boy about a month or so ago and hasnt left my mind.

We had gotten ready to go out, i guess you could say i put on a full face. I intentionally put on more blush than usual and cheek highlight. I felt pretty good that my mu came out decent and thought i looked good.

As we leave, get in the car and hit the first light he looks toward me and stops n says "wow you look pretty" I say thanks. He then adds "did you do something different?" I say no why. Then here it comes, he says... "well I dont know are you trying to be a MAC girl? Because it looks like you are, you added some gold stuff (hello it was blush in sunbasque) on your cheeks and u never do that. U know like the those girls that work there and they look like they have masks on because its alot of makeup . It looks crazy. It just that it looks like your're heading there."

I was speechless...it started as a compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or was this his way or telling me it was too much makeup? i think so.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 1, 2008)

I only used Kim K. as an example because, as I said, when she's posted these are the kinds of comments I see. I've seen the same things said about  Beyoncé.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I only used Kim K. as an example because, as I said, when she's posted these are the kinds of comments I see. I've seen the same things said about  Beyoncé._

 
What about Lil Kim?  Do you think she wears too much?
Bossip » Archive » lilkimwhiteface


----------



## mrheine (Feb 1, 2008)

idk...as for me, i wear eyeliner most everyday and feel tired and gross without a tiny bit. it's all psychological i guess? i used to not wear anything on my face but since wearing bare minerals or any sort of face foundation i tone down my eye makeup. i used to be a "look" eyeshadow kind of girl but i'm pretty neutral now. and aside from chapstick, i barely wear ANY lipstuffs.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_What about Lil Kim?  Do you think she wears too much?
Bossip » Archive » lilkimwhiteface_

 
Giiirrrrllll......Lil Kim has got so much going on with that mug that people are not even phased by the MU. Now, _that's_ sad...But, yes....she's another one of those who falls into my "you clown (makeup) too much" category.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Giiirrrrllll......Lil Kim has got so much going on with that mug that people are not even phased by the MU. Now, that's sad...But, yes....she's another one of those who falls into my "you clown (makeup) too much" category._

 
Cosmetic surgery is a helluva drug!!


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 2, 2008)

Peoples tastes differ, you're never going to please everybody so I think working on pleasing your own tastes is the best way to go about it. If it makes you feel uncomfortable or you feel you're wearing too much, then it's too much.. but don't let anybody elses different taste alter what you feel more comfortable with. Wear it how you want!


----------



## revinn (Feb 2, 2008)

The entire point of make up is accentuating your positives, so the idea of "too much make up" would differ from person to person. I see people with loads of black eyeliner and shadow around their eyes, and they look FIERCE, but then I turn around and see someone else with the same look and it just doesn't cut it. It's important to know what emphasizes your best features, and to not go with a trend just because it's popular. It's the same with fashion! I love skinny jeans, but there's no way I can pull them off, so why bother? Pick something that you can wear and look amazing in, effortlessly. And also, why have I never heard of Kim K before I joined Specktra? Hmm..


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 2, 2008)

i think 'too much' is when you wear heavy, dramatic makeup every single day. i don't know of this actress (?) but maybe she is rarely photographed without a full face. i wear heavy dark eyemkeup to 'glam up' & it's pretty, but if i wasn't ever seen without gobs of carbon & smolder that'd be 'too much' y'know...i think it's good to save intense makeup for whenever so you look special in it..
i always like people's skin to look fairly natural though, clean matte skin with some discoloration looks better than perfect waxy foundation.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 4, 2008)

For me i think too much make up is when people wear a full face of make up every single day and so much of it that when they take it off you can't recognise them... my daily make up routine only requires a light tinted moisturiser as foundation and some concealer..and thats cause i have bad sacars at the moment but they seem to be clearing up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i embrace natural beauty although i do occasionally wear some mascara. i only wear full make up if im going out/ special occasions etc.. i try to wear as little make up as possible.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think that you know if you have too much makeup on if people don't recognize you without it on.  I know a girl who works in my mall at bebe and she wears a lot of makeup.  It's obviously well applied cuz you can't really tell that she wears as much as she does, but I happened to run into her at 7am during the early Holiday hours and she said hi to me and I had absolutely no idea who I'm looking at.  If you putting on makeup is such a drastic difference from your everyday self that people can't recognize you, then there's a good chance you wear too much.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 7, 2008)

No such thing.


----------



## gummybug (Feb 7, 2008)

This is all about personal opinion. I don't think Kim K wears too much makeup, and what she wears is flattering a majority of the time.

When I think someone has too much makeup on, it's usually because they're wearing the wrong shades. That jumps out at me. I think it's when the makeup, for whatever reason, is the first thing you see in the split second it takes to register a face.


----------



## oulala (Feb 8, 2008)

n_c, my impression is that he finds your make-up hot. Hence his first reaction which was, wow you're pretty. But... maybe it makes him feel insecure, hence kinda putting down your efforts. Just an idea.


----------



## priss (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_What about Lil Kim?  Do you think she wears too much?
Bossip » Archive » lilkimwhiteface_

 

the funny thing about lil kim is that she doesnt seem to wear a whole lot of makeup- yet it seems to wear her.  i cant say that ive seen her in the colors we love- electric eel, chrome yellow, anything from c shock.  her face usually looks like some basic satin taupe, bronze, saddle type look.  yet it stands at least 2 feet off of her face.

i guess its what she put the makeup on - meaning all that botched plastic surgery- is whats wrong


----------



## n_c (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oulala* 

 
_n_c, my impression is that he finds your make-up hot. Hence his first reaction which was, wow you're pretty. But... maybe it makes him feel insecure, hence kinda putting down your efforts. Just an idea._

 
Could be...it really bothered me though. Kinda like the pretty compliment was his sneaky way of telling me it was too much...ya know.


----------



## gatsby (Feb 8, 2008)

Too much makeup is makeup that speaks louder than your face. Which means that there is no such thing as "too much makeup", just makeup that's been poorly applied. I know people who absolutely cake it on, but because they do it well and know their features, it's not "too much"... conversely, anyone who's ever made mistakes with black eyeliner (>.< those were bad times) knows that it takes very little makeup to make yourself look clumsy.

We wear makeup to look, and feel, better. If it's not doing its job, no matter how much it is, it's too much.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_*I think that you know if you have too much makeup on if people don't recognize you without it on.*  I know a girl who works in my mall at bebe and she wears a lot of makeup.  It's obviously well applied cuz you can't really tell that she wears as much as she does, but I happened to run into her at 7am during the early Holiday hours and she said hi to me and I had absolutely no idea who I'm looking at.  If you putting on makeup is such a drastic difference from your everyday self that people can't recognize you, then there's a good chance you wear too much._

 
I agree with the above point. But then again if you see some celebs without their makeup and it makes you want to either run away or vomit in your mouth, then their normal made-up face is not too much, because consider the alternative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.

As much as I love Christina A., I've seen girlfriend without makeup and it is not pretty. She and others know that papparzzi are going to be all up their butts, so they pack it on.

Conversely, there are the seemingly natural celebs that don't care if photogs are stalking them (or just want to be normal) and so they have a different vibe.

All in all Kim K has a persona she has created for herself, and I think it suits her. She wants to be a smoldering sex kitten and she's achieved that. It depends on the personality of the individual. Some can rock dark or brights, or heavily contoured faces all the time, and some ppl can't.

As far as normal people, too much makeup also has to do with the environment you are in, and whether or not you have the balls to rock a look. When I worked in a doctor's office, I'd push the limits with color sometimes, but I made sure my blending and stuff was on point and wore it with confidence and no one said a word to me. Probably because I was also the one to wear lime green scrubs to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally, I draw the line at false lashes in the daytime during the week. For my face, that is too much attn, but at night it's too fly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't really think it's about the amount of makeup used, I think it's how it is applied and what colors are used. For instance, I was watching a movie the other day with my friend. The girl in the movie had on no makeup except some pretty black shadow and liner. Maybe a little lipgloss. My friend said "wow, she's wearing so much makeup!" It wasn't that the character was wearing a lot of makeup, it was just noticeable because it was black. 

I wear several different products on my face daily--
foundation
under-eye concealer
blemish concealer
powder
blush
shimmer
bronzer
eyeliner
mascara

and then I add what I like( eyeshadow, lipliner, lipstick, lipgloss).

But if I wore just mascara with full face makeup on..people wouldn't say I had a lot of makeup on. It's kind of hard to explain. Another thing is blend blend blend! I think when colors are blended they look better and less harsh.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah i dont think its how much you put on but how you put it on and what colours you choose and the intensity of the colours applied.  some people wear it better than others.

i think too much is when you look like ronald mcdonald 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my biggest gripe is blotchy, got punched in the face blush that isnt blended well + heavily applied  and horribly foundation that doesn't match your real skin  -- this gives the illusion of too much make up

i sometimes get i wear too much but it makes me feel better about myself, so screw you.. i'll wear my blush, foundation,eyeshadow,eyeliner,mascara,lipstick,lip  gloss,bronzer if i want to!


----------



## Kalico (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't know why it bothers so many people. It looks bad if it's poorly applied, but if a girl is wearing a lot of make-up and it's obvious, but it looks GOOD, who cares? There seems to be a pride a lot of people have that they don't wear much make-up, or they wear none at all. Well, good for them - but I think they look boring, even if they are natural beauties. That's just my opinion lol. It's like wearing sweats and a T in public, or even worse - PJ's. Boring! Not that people are there to look pretty for my entertainment. Does this make any sense?


----------



## elmo1026 (Feb 28, 2008)

I like Kim K look. I do not think she wears too much. I actually think it looks nice.


----------



## MariahGem (Feb 28, 2008)

It's an odd thing, and obviously everyone has their own threshold for "too much".  But to me, (not specifically ON me) the Mimi from Drew Carey or Tami Faye Baker is TOO MUCH.

But then, I always remember that makeup is there for our enjoyment.  If you feel that you're having a good time and feel good about yourself, then you're good!


----------



## Lissah (Mar 1, 2008)

I like dramatic and dark makeup looks.  I don't wear them alot because it's not a quick easy look for me to throw together.  I can appreciate some way over the top looks on people (esp on the young) as long as the skin products (foundation, powder, blush  etc) look good and aren't overdone.  I guess I'm trying to say overly dramatic lips and eyes can look fine to me but not overdone face products. To me, there's nothing worse than cracking, crusty, blotchy or bad shades of foundation, powder or blush on a person.  To me, if the skin looks badly done, they can't look good.  When I say this I'm not referring to peoples' skin flaws but their actual face makeup application/color.


----------



## snugglebunny (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with a lot of you girls.

When someone can't even distinguish who you are without makeup..that's pretty much a sign that that's too much makeup =/ If you just see a manaquin out of a person..that's too much.

Too much makeup depends on your facial features, whether they are big, small, round, angly, etc. Some super light natural makeup can even look heavy on some person, but on someone else, it might look like they have nothing on. Some people's faces are able to "handle" more makeup without looking too made up.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I think that you know if you have too much makeup on if people don't recognize you without it on. I know a girl who works in my mall at bebe and she wears a lot of makeup. It's obviously well applied cuz you can't really tell that she wears as much as she does, but I happened to run into her at 7am during the early Holiday hours and she said hi to me and I had absolutely no idea who I'm looking at. If you putting on makeup is such a drastic difference from your everyday self that people can't recognize you, then there's a good chance you wear too much._

 
I totally agree, this happened to me. At Uni theres this girl who I thought didn't wear _that_ much make up but I was wrong. I bumped into her when I was handing some work in and I didn't recognise her at all, she wasn't the same person. It was crazy!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2008)

WHAT WOC shouldn't wear red lipstick or blush...hahaha  Really?

WOC totally rock reds. I'm surprised at that.  
Of course, my MAC MUA is a WOC and she totally rocks ANY color.


----------



## Kalico (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_WHAT WOC shouldn't wear red lipstick or blush...hahaha  Really?

WOC totally rock reds. I'm surprised at that.  
Of course, my MAC MUA is a WOC and she totally rocks ANY color._

 
I agree! Fair people have to be careful... the blonde ones even more.


----------



## Kismet29 (Feb 17, 2010)

My favorite thing about getting ready to go to work is doing my eyes and face.  I love coming up with different looks and color combos.  I often am asked why are you all dressed up?  even in jeans and a t shirt if I am wearing a purple smokey eye and sheer lip gloss I am "all dressed up" I don't think its too much unless like was already said It wears you.  I mean I loved the tutorial on leaopard print eyes but I only wear it oo work cause I'm a MUA I wouldn't wear that to go to the grocery store.  I think there are some looks that are too much for certain occasions.  But I also say if you feel georgeous in a smokey eye with glitter and bright red lips during the day then wear it and wear it fierce baby!  Its should be about feeling hot not pleasing others.  We are artist and we should rock that and be proud!


----------



## Kragey (Feb 18, 2010)

Y'know, a lot of people think of "too much makeup" as being "anything visible." Speaking as a women who wears bright blue, hot pink, flesh colored, and blood red lipstick on a pretty regular basis, I have to disagree. 

Makeup is art, and art is personal. Even when I think someone is wearing too much, I tell myself, "Hey, if that's what they like, they can wear it, and I'll just keep wearing mine the way I like it."


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 18, 2010)

I totally agree with this.  Personally, I use a lot of different products when I apply my makeup.  Foundation, powder, bronzer, 3 blushes, a higlighter, and lets not get into the number of eye products any of us use in any given eye look, however the end result isn't that I look overly made-up.  My friends always as about my blush, as if I am just wearing one, and I tell them, "This is four products hun!" and they can't believe it.  Something that looks elegantly simple often requires a dozen products, I don't have to tell you all that.  But some things, namely very heavy foundation are the staples of overly done makeup.  When I see someone who I think is wearing "too much" makeup, it's usually because they are sporting a mask of foundation.  Or another scenario is just that there is too much going on for the given situation, i.e. really bold eyes, lips, and cheeks in a casual day-time setting. 

Obviously there are no set rules regarding when to wear what makeup, but I think usually when I see someone with "too much" makeup it breaks down to too much foundation, or a lot of poorly applied makeup.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Yes, it's so funny....I think it is just a personal preference and not a general rule. I've seen FOTDs with a list of products used and it does not look like a lot or overdone. Although it does sound like even some of us are wearing too much by what I'm reading here. The first people to pop into my head as far as too much are some of the clients whose nails I've done (ex.: the harsh line of black almost completely around the eye, clumped mascara), MiMi from The Drew Carey Show, Tammy Faye (RIP), and Christina Aguilera (the Hulk Hogan Bronzer, gobs of blush, and ever-present red lips). All and all, I guess I'm not bothered by the standard "too much", but bad is bad---whether it's just a little or a lot._


----------

